# How to copy files from Ubuntu to XP ?



## avikchaks (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey

Can anybody tell me how to copy a file from ext3 to NTFS . There are some incomplete downloads in Ubuntu I'd like to continue in Windows XP , but how to do it ?


----------



## purujitb (Nov 3, 2007)

one solution is to upgrade to ubuntu 7.10...it already has this feature


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 3, 2007)

avikchaks - In Windows, install Ext2IFS driver.
*www.fs-driver.org/download.html

No need of reboot, your EXT2/3 Drive will show up as a normal usable drive, you can even install files onto it like normal now.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 4, 2007)

You can also try Disk Internal's Linux Reader.


----------



## avikchaks (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanx guys , will try em , hopefully I'll be able to complete downloading the Star Wars collection


----------



## bharat_r (Nov 4, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> avikchaks - In Windows, install Ext2IFS driver.
> *www.fs-driver.org/download.html
> 
> No need of reboot, your EXT2/3 Drive will show up as a normal usable drive, you can even install files onto it like normal now.



This driver is sexy!! I can access my Linux partitions through windows like any other partition!


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 5, 2007)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> This driver is sexy!!



What sexy about it


----------

